# Looking for Trailing Dog Gear



## Conrad Levoit (Oct 29, 2010)

I am looking for Trailing Dog Gear, specifically 30 foot long line.
What ling line works best for you, why?
Where to buy, can you provide the link?
I hate nylon. I rate leather Ok to Good. What do you think about Biothane?
Cost, where are the good and best buys? Best prices? Best bang for my buck?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

Long lines are a personal choice as far as materials go, experiment with what others in your group have and see what is comfy for you. Personally I like no trees or bushes with my 30 foot line but don't usually get that (ok we don't really have trees here but the sticker bushes suck lol) I like biothane because it doesn't pick up the stickers and it survives all kinds of weather. Signature K9 and Elite K9 generally have good stuff and good prices, leather you will have to check around as I'm not as up on leather prices/quality.

Good Luck


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I've been using the same biothane 30' long line for 7.5 years now. Has yet to get caught up in anything (except me an my ankle) You can find them all over the web.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a thought here, but I used to buy long lines for horses in leather from Jeffers and other equine catalogs - which might be cheaper than buying from a K9 store since almost all horse people own one.

Like these, they're cotton:
http://www.doversaddlery.com/produc...4001&zmam=1460880&zmas=1&zmac=45&zmap=LC-3038


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I like a 5/8" tight weave poly/cotton (not entirely sure what its made of) line but Julius K9 in Germany makes a real nice, very supple, gripper (not at all like those found in the states though) line that is suitable and probably intended for tracking.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Do you need a tracking collar for trailing?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Just a thought here, but I used to buy long lines for horses in leather from Jeffers and other equine catalogs - which might be cheaper than buying from a K9 store since almost all horse people own one.
> 
> Like these, they're cotton:
> http://www.doversaddlery.com/produc...4001&zmam=1460880&zmas=1&zmac=45&zmap=LC-3038


That's exactly the construction of the line I like to use. I like it quite a bit. The first line I bought was 15 feet and cost about $14.00, its what I started with. At some point my dog chewed it so I use what's left over as a 15" or so training "tab".


----------



## Conrad Levoit (Oct 29, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Do you need a tracking collar for trailing?


You got a suggestion of one? He is using his puppy collar for now. Eventually I want to get a lighted SAR collar.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I prefer the cotton (on horses at least) because if they take off, it doesn't burn the hell out of your hands like nylon will.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Conrad Levoit said:


> I am looking for Trailing Dog Gear, specifically 30 foot long line.
> What ling line works best for you, why?
> Where to buy, can you provide the link?
> I hate nylon. I rate leather Ok to Good. What do you think about Biothane?
> ...


Conrad,

I really like my biothane line, but they're pricey.
You can make your own tracking line out of clothsline or
any kind of climbing rope or nylon tubing available at REI
Just make sure it's 1 meter = 33 ft not 30 ft


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

tat biothane stuff is real heavy tho. too heavy for a 33f t line. weighs like 5 lbs. cnat stan it. i like a mendot suprcord. neds replaced evy 15 year if you dont care for it tho.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lamar Blackmor said:


> tat biothane stuff is real heavy tho. too heavy for a 33f t line. weighs like 5 lbs. cnat stan it. i like a mendot suprcord. neds replaced evy 15 year if you dont care for it tho.


Biothane is available in various widths. My tracking line is probably 1/4 inch wide and not very heavy at all. My biothane agitation leashes (4 &6 ft) are 3/4 inch wide


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

If buying biothane to make your own lines, be certain to get Beta Biothane which has a "soft" leather-like feel. Original biothane is stiff and feels plastic-like.

On the plus side, original biothane comes in an unimaginable # of colors. Hot pink & purple were popular on the endurance circuit for a while.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You are in the SAR section so I assume for SAR

I had a biothane long line and maybe lighter would work but too heavy. The 30' climbing rope and carbiner perfectly adequate and work well. but Now I am not doing training - just ocassionay using if we have to work in traffic

If you go biothane - go color if you are doing SAR because black looks like a snake and also it is harder to see and easier for a flanker to step on.


----------



## Conrad Levoit (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your helpful advise. I am getting a 1/2" X 25' Beta Biothane trigger snap with a hand loop. A member of our CARDA training group makes them. Several members uses his lines that have lasted for years.


----------

